# Best Dog Leash attachment for big dog.



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok so it looks like I am going to get the Trek 3700, I looked up some of these nifty lil rigs for leashes to be hooked to on the bike. 

Frankly it be nice to have it so I do not have to worry about my dog throwing me off balance if he suddenly stops.

I have a German Shepard, who is apx 70 lbs.. He is a big dog, just pretty lean and active. Anyways he is highly intelligent, and after 3 attempts of bike riding he has gotten the idea of how it works.

As of now I basically tie a loose knot, so that if he jerks the knot comes undone, for safety reasons that is, however I have the rope, which i use draped over the right handle bar so that I can feel any resistance and stop him from getting loose, Basically, If I was to fall of my bike the knot would come undone rather then violently jerk the dog from the leash. I thought it was smart in case something was to happen.

Anyways I just thought any suggestions be great, thanks.


----------



## Cypher09 (Apr 7, 2008)

I use a Walkydog bike leash with my 50lb German Shorthaired Pointer and it works great. The metal tube houses 2 or 3 springs between the end of the leash and the harness clip so there is a good amount of shock absorption if she decides to pull away from the bike, (tho after the first 5 or 6 rides she now just goes into sled dog mode as soon as shes clipped to the bike and ignores other people and dogs). Other than the bike attachment I'd invest in a good harness for the dogs comfort and safety.

I got mine from here.

http://www.thedogoutdoors.com/walkydog-dog-bike-leash.html


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

The idea of going down the trails I ride and being attached to my 90lb lab/dobie mix is terrifying to me. Dont get me wrong, once we are on the multi-use bike path back to the car he is leashed (I hold it in one hand, bars w the other) but for long term I do not wanna be attached.

That walkydog looks good if just on bike paths (paved) though.


----------



## Cypher09 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yea it's clearly not the answer if you're bombing downhill, but for fire roads and most single tracks it works fine. Plus for areas where there is a leash law I'd much rather have the dog attached to the bike with both of my hands on the bars than holding a leash.


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

i was looking at the walkydog, i wonder if they sell tht at pets mart... will tht fit the trek 3700>?


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Definitely get a harness. Do not attach the dog's neck to the bike. If anything should happen you want the force on their chest/shoulders, not the neck.


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

I totally agree with you... all this time I always knew a harness be so much better for him..

Dam first a bike, now a helmet, now a dog leash and a harness. I may have to rob a bank to come up with the money for all of this lol.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Judging from the looks on the faces of riders I've seen riding attached to their dogs I'd say it's a dicey proposition at best when the trails get at all technical. Their faces seem to say "Please get out of my way I'm barely hangin' on here" :eekster:

Unless it's smooth, wide and easy, unattached is the way to go, assuming you have a fail-safe "Come!" command.


----------



## macabra11 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have the "Springer" for my dog. He loves it and it is about the only way to tire him out (aside from a solid weekend of bird hunting). I got it for about $75 online and have not had any hiccups as of yet! No matter how hard the dog pulls, he doesn't affect your riding. 

I also agree that you need a harness, NOT a collar, when using these products.


----------

